# Books from your childhood?



## mirepoix

Any in particular that you were fond of? 

I was a huge fan of Enid Blyton. And later the 'Three Investigators' series by Robert Arthur Jr (with a foreword by Alfred 'Boo!' Hitchcock.)

Which were your favourites? Do tell.


----------



## brotagonist

I used to read the Hardy Boys series, probably at about age 10. My sister had the Dana Girls and Nancy Drew series, so I read those as well. A few years later, I got into Ian Flemming and other spy books based on television series, like the Man from Uncle. I was also into mystery and adventure novels, like westerns, Jack London, Agatha Christie and others. There was a television series about a vampire named Barnabas: I read most of the novels based on the series. I also used to like reading non-fiction about lost civilizations and exploration. I was an avid reader as a child and throughout my entire life


----------



## Morimur

The Little Prince
by Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## brotagonist

^ I never read it as a child, but I read it in university as my very first novel/book in French. It is a great teaching book, since de Saint-Exupéry uses the French tenses so transparently. My second novel in French was Les trois mousquetaires, which I am currently rereading, en français, bien sûr. It, too, is great for reviewing French verb tenses, as Dumas has a great command of the finer points of the language.


----------



## Tristan

As a very young kid, I remember my parents reading to me Little Golden Books and various Sesame Street and Disney-based books.

As an elementary school kid, I loved picture books like _Weslandia_, I loved _The Boxcar Children_ series--I also enjoyed _The Chronicles of Narnia_, _Harry Potter_, and _A Series of Unfortunate Events_. I also remember really liking books by Andrew Clements.

As a middle school kid, I was big on Jerry Spinelli, Carl Hiaasen, Philip Pullman, and Eoin Colfer.


----------



## cwarchc

The Biggles books by W E Johns were part of my childhood
Followed, slightly later, by all the James Bond books, by Ian Fleming


----------



## hpowders

Sure! The Hardy Boys Mysteries! Loved them!!


----------



## Ingélou

There are too many to name, but I liked most Enid Blyton, and especially the school stories about St Clare's & Mallory Towers. Also the Little Women series by Louisa May Alcott, and the What Katy Did series by Susan Coolidge. So far, so girly! 

I had an anthology called 'A Staircase of Stories' ed. Louie Chisholm, which is chockfull of enthralling tales. I often used it in my primary school teaching days, and I still have it & read it occasionally.

From the age of eleven, I was much into Scottish stuff, especially Robert Louis Stevenson. And I still am! 








I also liked The Hill of the Red Fox by Allan Campbell MacLean, and At School in Skye by Mabel Esther Allan.

This book, The Seventh Swan, I read over & over again. 








If I could get my hands on any of these now, I'd devour them!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Enid Blyton, Captain W. E. Johns ('Biggles'), Norman Hunter ('Professor Branestawm'), 'Alfred Hitchcock and the Three Investigators' series by Robert Arthur (I was an avid fan at about 10, Mirepoix), The Hobbit, the Lord of the Rings.

Then Ray Bradbury, Isaac Asimov, Brian Aldiss and onto adult literature in my mid-teens via the BBC's 'Book at Bedtime' (memorably, Robert Tressell's 'The Ragged Trousered Philanthropists').

Many happy memories: I was usually to be found buried in a book.


----------



## Couac Addict




----------



## Morimur

Aesop's Fables
Alice in Wonderland
Through the Looking-Glass
James and the Giant Peach
The Wind in the Willows


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Yes, I'd forgotten 'Alice in Wonderland' and 'Through the Looking-Glass', Lope


----------



## samurai

Anything and everything by H.G. Wells and Jules Verne.


----------



## Varick

Helter Skelter
The Brother's Grimm stories.
In Cold Blood

Then I turned 8 years old and starting reading other things.

I can't type anymore, the voices in my head are telling me to clean all my guns. Be back later.

V


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The entire series of these:

















There are many books in each series, but I even read the extra epilogue books too. I also read Chronicles of Narnia (and other C.S. Lewis stories) and the Lord of the Rings at young ages. I read the Hobbit in 3rd Grade (although I haven't read it since)! When I was a little older, in middle school, I started reading all the Jane Austen books (I've read 6 now), and a Fantasy writer named Stephen Lawhead (read like 20 of his books).


----------



## Morimur

Never read the Anne of Green Gables literature, but growing up in Canada, the series was a ubiquitous presence on TV. It's strange to watch it now and inevitably compare it to the trash one finds on television nowadays. 'Morals' and 'Responsibility'? What the hell are those?


----------



## hpowders

Varick said:


> Helter Skelter
> The Brother's Grimm stories.
> In Cold Blood
> 
> Then I turned 8 years old and starting reading other things.
> 
> I can't type anymore, the voices in my head are telling me to clean all my guns. Be back later.
> 
> V


Loved "In Cold Blood". Of course, I was a bit older than 7.....


----------



## hpowders

There was a PBS Series, "Anne of Green Gables" and I thought it was quite wonderful. I believe it was a Canadian production.


----------



## brotagonist

I just remembered  Even before the Hardy Boys, I had some books in German:

a few adventures of Rin Tin Tin with lots of pictures;
a copy of die Brüder Grimm (I read Rumpelstilzchen, Struwwelpeter, all of them); and
a set of Bible stories in German.

I am sure there were others. I had lots of books.

Also, my Dad had a lot of his boyhood and school books, that my grandparents had brought along with them. I remember one about a famous mountain climber and another, that was called Im Wald und auf der Heide, which was filled with glossy black and white pictures of animals to be found there. I used to spend hours reading those books. The Alpine climber biography was printed in a Gothic font, which both fascinated and confounded me LOL

My Mom had a copy of Der Tausendjährige Rosenstrauch, a book of collected poetry by Friedrich Schiller, Johann Wolfgang von Goethe and other notables. I liked the Alpine mountain climbing and animals of the Wald und Heide better 

Also, we had a cheap 20-volume illustrated encyclopaedia that I spent hours and hours poring over 

Auf Englisch, I also had loads of books on every conceivable subject... birds, dogs, cats, horses, the moon, planets, stars, lands... each arranged in a compelling field guide format.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyewacket by Rosemary Weir. I've always been fond of cats so I was always going to be fond of this. It's a story about seven cats who announce a truce with the rodents so they can foil the intended demolition of their beloved street. Pyewacket was a wily one-eared one-eyed streetfighter from the rougher end of the street who was the gang's chief.

https://sp2.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608030621814032398&pid=15.1

Also, our primary school teacher used to read to us some of the Rev. W. Awdry railway books. The pictures entranced me and I fast-tracked learning to read just so I could pester my mother to get me all the books.

https://sp3.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608050915531358651&pid=15.1

https://sp1.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608037541006541121&pid=15.1

https://sp1.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.608019244442913281&pid=15.1


----------



## GreenMamba

I remember liking the Encyclopedia Brown stories. I liked puzzly, riddly things. Smullyan's What is the Name of this Book? was a favorite when I was a little older.


----------



## Taggart

Kemlo










Swallows and Amazons










Verne, Wells, Heinlein's books for children


----------



## Wicked_one

20 000 leagues under the sea, by Jules Verne. Read it 4-5 times or so.

Man, captain Nemo was my hero... and that scene where he plays the organ, wow, I had quite an image back then.. and I think I still do.


----------



## JCarmel

I loved Enid Blyton....Famous Five, Secret Seven, The Island of Adventure, Sea of Adventure & a few of the titles that Ingenou has mentioned.
I think the book that made the deepest impression on my imagination was actually a book that my mother read as a child & she passed it on to me...It had an embossed blue cover & was a thick & heavy tome. I can't remember its exact title ...something like 'The Mammoth Book of Children's Stories' & within its pages were Tales by The Brother's Grimm, illustrated with line drawings, rather like those of Arthur Rackham's, that captured the spirit of the stories remarkably-well. 
I remember one of the other stories in particular... called 'Meddlesome Matty' about a child who wouldn't leave well-alone. And much to my irritation, whenever I would touch something at home that my mother would rather me not touch, she'd say 'Stop being a Meddlesome Matty?!'
Did this annoy me? You bet!


----------



## GGluek

At ten and eleven I probably read each of the Dr. Doolittle books two or three times -- often with favorite music going on in the background (at the time especially excerpts from Swan Lake in an old Capitol recording by the American Ballet Theatre orchestra, which I still have and is remarkably good.)


----------



## Vesteralen

I kid you not....


----------



## GGluek

Vesteralen said:


> View attachment 43033
> View attachment 43034
> View attachment 43035
> 
> 
> I kid you not....


I was older (maybe twelve) but I loved frontiers of astronomy!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Hans Christian Andersen
Brothers Grimm
Astrid Lindgren
Jack London
Mark Twain (Tom Sawyer, A Connecticut Yankee in King Arthur's Court, The Prince and The Pauper)
J. R. R. Tolkien (the first one was Hobbit, the last ones were the Professor's rendition of the Volsungasaga and his lectures on Old English literature) 
and Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone was the first book I have ever read in English.


----------



## Dustin

Well I was an elementary kid at just the right time for the early Harry Potter days so those books are obviously special to me. I also loved _The Hobbit_ as a kid. _Where the Red Fern Grows_ and _Summer of the Monkeys_ were another couple that were really impactful on my childhood. I really enjoyed fantasy books with dragons and wizards and the sort so I ate up T.A. Barron's Merlin series.


----------



## KenOC

For junior high school age, or a bit older: Peter Graves, by William Pène du Bois. The amazing substance furloy, being sought by the sinister Llewelyn Pierpont Boopfaddle, whose limp is closely connected...who will find it first?


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Hmm - it is interesting that almost everyone lists fiction, but my favourite books as a child of the age 7-10 were predominantly non-fiction. I even got told off by colleagues many years ago when we had a 'Favourite Book Day' at work to promote reading with children for bringing in this book instead of a 'proper, reading book'.















Later on, in my teenage years, my favourite book was this biography of a German U-boat captain, Otto Kretschmer









I didn't really start reading novels until my university days


----------



## Antiquarian

I had the good fortune to live in a family that was very literate, and was given unimpeded use of the family library from an early age. So very often you could find me reading anything, from the Encyclopaedia Britannica entry on Volcanism to Edith Nesbit's "The Five Children and It". Naturally I gravitated to C.S Lewis and his Narnia books, and later Tolkien and The Lord of The Rings, but I also read C.S. Forester's Hornblower series and enjoyed it immensely. I think that all books (excepting those that are pornographic or hateful) should be within the reach of children, because curiosity should have no age limit.


----------



## hpowders

I remember a book called "Tony in Italy" about a native Italian boy, Tony and it was filled with exciting photos of different parts of Italy. Loved it as an 11 year old.


----------



## Varick

Headphone Hermit said:


> Hmm - it is interesting that almost everyone lists fiction, but my favourite books as a child of the age 7-10 were predominantly non-fiction. I even got told off by colleagues many years ago when we had a 'Favourite Book Day' at work to promote reading with children for bringing in this book instead of a 'proper, reading book'.
> 
> View attachment 43393
> View attachment 43394


I'm with you. In my youth, I rarely read novels as well. I was reading all the National Geographic books for kids. Books on Astronomy, animals, and general science when I was a child. I hope you told off your colleagues because there is NOTHING improper about a non-fiction book about animals for children. Bunch of twits running education nowadays.

V


----------



## shangoyal

Hardy Boys, Nancy Drew, Enid Blyton - and then I turned to Harry Potter and Agatha Christie's murder mysteries.


----------



## Taggart

We're just back from a few days in Essex and we went over to Walton on the Naze. This is where Secret Water by Arthur Ransome is set. It's changed a bit from the map but is still recognizable from the top of the tower on the Naze:


----------



## AliceKettle

My God, there's a ton of books that I remember from childhood! I suppose that it's fitting, since I always was, and still am, a bookworm. Here are the books that I remember from childhood:
The Junie B. Jones series by Barbara Park- I absolutely adored these books as a little kid because the little girl, Junie was a relateable little girl. She struggled with everyday issues that I struggled with, humorously, like cutting her own hair badly, having an annoying crush, starting kindergarten, starting the first grade, losing her tooth, you name it! 
Tikki Tikki Tembo by Arlene Mosel-I liked saying the long name
Giving Tree by Shel Silverstein-Looking back on this one, I don't understand why I found it appealing. The book was rather depressing when the boy came back to the poor tree, and just took everything from her like a selfish, ungrateful, little brat. The Little Engine That Could by Platt & Munk- "I think I can! I think I can!"
The Girl With the Green Ribbon Around Her Neck- A short scary story that freaked me out when the girl untied her ribbon. It just shocked me because the entire story seemed so light and happy, almost like the Notebook love story, until the very end when she loses her head from untying her ribbon.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

AliceKettle said:


> Giving Tree by Shel Silverstein-Looking back on this one, I don't understand why I found it appealing. The book was rather depressing when the boy came back to the poor tree, and just took everything from her like a selfish, ungrateful, little brat.


there's an interesting Wiki page on this book ... eg _"it has been described as "one of the most divisive books in children's literature." The controversy concerns whether the relationship between the main characters (a boy and a tree) should be interpreted as positive (e.g., the tree gives the boy selfless love) or as negative (e.g., the boy and the tree have a sadomasochistic relationship)."_

I loved sharing his poetry with children when I was a teacher


----------



## Weston

I was quite the little science geek as a kid and I haven't changed a bit. So I surrounded myself with books about dinosaurs, fossils and astronomy almost before I knew fiction was a thing.

My fellow Amurrc'ns of a certain age may remember the Scholastic Book Club wherein you could order these very short juvenile fiction books through your elementary school. The best of these I remember was a fabulous novelette , badly dated now, called _The Forgotten Door_ by Alexander Key. I still reread it every once in a while for nostalgia. It is sort of a children's version of Heinlein's _Stranger in a Strange Land_, or at least a similar scenario of an alien kid who falls to Earth, literally.









Still that was about the extent of my fiction reading, but then one glorious day a 7th grade teacher introduced me to Robert Heinlein and Andre Norton. I've been a rabid science fiction fan ever since, with occasional forays into the classics and biographies just to stay a little balanced.


----------



## Macy

Dustin said:


> Well I was an elementary kid at just the right time for the early Harry Potter days so those books are obviously special to me. I also loved _The Hobbit_ as a kid. _Where the Red Fern Grows_ and _Summer of the Monkeys_ were another couple that were really impactful on my childhood. I really enjoyed fantasy books with dragons and wizards and the sort so I ate up T.A. Barron's Merlin series.


Argh I just nearly OD'd on nostalgia when you mentioned Where the Red Fern Grows. Buckets of tears were lost on that one in my youth. So sad. The book also had a direct line straight to my family heritage as well, I grew up with people just like the characters in the book. Seriously, it was spooky how much this sounded like the older people in my family and how they lived as children. Black and tan **** hounds were a constant part of my childhood, and we did have a red bloodhound around once as well.


----------



## sharik

*
Leo Tolstoy* _'Childhood, Boyhood & Youth'_


----------



## mamascarlatti

I loved the Doctor Doolittle series when I was in elementary school. I desperately wanted to be him and talk to the animals too. Later on I read My family and other animals by Gerald Durrell, followed by all his other books, and decided I wanted to be a zookeeper. I even made my parents take me to Jersey so that I could visit the zoo. Still on the animal theme, I adored the Narnia Chronicles although I still remember my shock when in the last book Aslan turned into a lamb and I clicked that I'd been had. In French I particularly enjoyed a real life story about explorers called Les Mahuziers who travelled as a family, nine children including the baby, to exotic and adventurous places.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

mamascarlatti said:


> Later on I read My family and other animals by Gerald Durrell, followed by all his other books, and decided I wanted to be a zookeeper.


Oh yes, me too!


----------



## Giordano

I wasn't much of a reader when I was a child, but I do remember one book vividly. I found a copy of The Iliad somewhere (not at home). Like most significant events in my life, this just "happened". I started reading it, and my experience that followed can be described as surreal -- parallel to the physical reality of my sitting and reading was another reality of my being on the Trojan beach hacking flesh. I have never stopped thinking about Achilles since then. 

Around the same time, I discovered, by the same kind of "happening", Beethoven's Eroica.


----------



## Cosmos

As a child: Treasure Island, even though I struggled with the writing a bit at the time
As a kid/young teen: Harry Potter, A Series of Unfortunate Events, and the much much less popular Pendragon Adventure

Though when I was young, I would always go to the section of the children's level of the library that had simplified versions of Greek, Norse, Native American, and Chinese myths. I was also interested in astrology and symbolism, and books on the environment and gems and minerals.


----------



## senza sordino

I read the Hardy Boys and Tolkien when I was young. I wasn't a prolific reader, and it shows today. I never did well in English language studies, literature at school. I don't read a lot today. 

I read two years ago Lost in the Barrens by Farley Mowet, about two boys lost in the Northwest Territories. Excellent. But this is considered a children's book. That inspired me to read some more children's books I never did read when I was a child. 

I have recently read Wind in the Willows, Alice in Wonderland and Through the looking Glass. These are easy reads for me. But I'm reading them for the first time. Our culture references these books; bits and pieces of our culture come from these books. There are probably more classic children's books in my future to read. (I will also read books for adults too)


----------



## Cheyenne

I never read when I was a child. My parents regularly took awful books from the library in a desperate attempt to get me to read, but I wasn't interested in them. What a great day it was when I found whole genres, ideas, eras and people in books whom I didn't even know existed! I started reading _at all_ only when I hit 15. It had a tremendous impact, and I've never ceased since.


----------



## Badinerie

The Famous Five books were my first reading craze. My parents had a decent bookshelf with many of the classic childrens novels, but the two tatty hardback editions of the The Famous Five drew my attention.
They are all but unreadable as and adult really but I did eventually own the whole series in paperback. After that it was Anthony Buckeridge's Jennings books, which I find more enjoyable as an adult that I did as a child. I can remember being bed ridden for weeks after a motorbike accident in my twenties and I had to stop reading them as they made me laugh till it hurt too much!

Carlo Collodi's Pinocchio Made an impression on me when I was about ten years old. Although I hated the damn puppet's treatment of the The Fairy With Turquoise Hair,whom I was more than a little in love with I think. 
The Secret Garden by Frances Hodgson Burnett was and still is a favourite as is Edith Nesbit's The Railway Children.


----------



## Whistler Fred

As a very young child I loved “The Cat in the Hat” and just about anything by Dr. Seuss. But the first full length novels I read as a kid were “Charlotte's Web” and “It's Like This, Cat,” with its memorable opening line “My father is always talking about how a dog can be very educational for a boy. This is one reason I got a cat.” 

These were the two books that helped me develop an interest in reading that has lasted all of my life.


----------



## musicrom

Just about all of Roald Dahl for me.


----------



## JACE

Macy said:


> Argh I just nearly OD'd on nostalgia when you mentioned *Where the Red Fern Grows*. Buckets of tears were lost on that one in my youth. So sad.


This book had a HUGE impact on me growing up. I still vividly remember finding it on the sidewalk one day, while walking home from school. Since no one's name was written on the inside, I claimed it as my own. I still have it. It's ratty and torn, but I love it.










Some of my other childhood favorites were _Island of the Blue Dolphins_ by Scott O'Dell, _Henry Reed, Inc._ by Keith Robertson, _Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH_ by Robert C. O'Brien, and the _Great Brain_ series by John D. Fitzgerald.


----------



## Xaltotun

I read a lot, but don't remember everything any more... some of the strongest impressions were: Verne, _A Journey to the Centre of the Earth_ and _The Children of Captain Grant_; Stefan Wul, _Rayons pour Cidar_ (don't know if it's been translated to English, a wonderful tale of naturalistic yet boyish anti-scifi); Jack London, _Call of the Wild_... these were between ages of 5 and 9. Then, at 9, I discovered Tolkien, _Silmarillion_ first, _Lord of the Rings_ then... _Lord_ was very good but it was _Silmarillion_ that completely turned my life upside down, a quasi-religious experience if you will.


----------



## jurianbai

mirepoix said:


> Any in particular that you were fond of?
> 
> I was a huge fan of Enid Blyton. And later the 'Three Investigators' series by Robert Arthur Jr (with a foreword by Alfred 'Boo!' Hitchcock.)
> 
> Which were your favourites? Do tell.


I read all Enid Blyton and Three Investigators as well! I really wish there are more Three Investigators communities online, there already some of them but they are mostly inactive now. Three Investigators set my basic 'American' landscape while George, Julian, Dick and Anne set what I imagine about 'British'.

one or two years later I 'upgrade' to Agatha Christie and Arthur Conan Doyle. So much for the golden age of detective novel, I really don't know what younger age today reading.


----------



## mirepoix

While looking for something else I just found this - I've probably read this book more times than any other. It was real escapism for me:









Madam has now told me she's going to read it and then test me to see how much I can remember about it.


----------



## Ingélou

^^^^ Oh, great fun! I bet you pass with flying colours. 
This one is the Blyton that *I *could be tested on - read it over and over!


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ I remember that one too. And I think there was one (or two?) more with the same characters - 'Rub a dub mystery'? Anyway, it was/is _good stuff._

As for the circus book, all I can recall was someone being cruel to a monkey or an elephant or something and the children stealing it and adopting it, _and_ that when the ringmaster guy was angry his top hat was always worn straight. Wow.


----------



## Ingélou

Yes, you're right about the R... Mystery Series. I think there were five or six, all featuring the homeless boy Barney and his monkey, Miranda.

*Ring O'Bells* has become part of our family mythology. One of the lead characters, a cheeky boy called Snubby (because of his nose), likes sparring with an old governess called Miss Pepper. When Miss Pepper makes a joke, the author states several times *'Ha ha,' said Snubby politely*. We always thought it was the *very reverse* of politeness. :lol:

So whenever my siblings made a joke, I'd say "'Ha ha,' said Snubby politely!" - and vice versa. And now Taggart & I have adopted the custom.


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ oh my...they do indeed all begin with the letter 'R'. _Mind blown, _decades later!


----------



## Levanda

Karlsson-on-the-Roof by Astrid Lingren. I so enjoyed to read, I did in Lithuanian and Russian readings.


----------



## trazom

JACE said:


> This book had a HUGE impact on me growing up. I still vividly remember finding it on the sidewalk one day, while walking home from school. Since no one's name was written on the inside, I claimed it as my own. I still have it. It's ratty and torn, but I love it.
> 
> Some of my other childhood favorites were _Island of the Blue Dolphins_ by Scott O'Dell, _Henry Reed, Inc._ by Keith Robertson, _Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH_ by Robert C. O'Brien, and the _Great Brain_ series by John D. Fitzgerald.


Yes, I liked those same books in elementary school along with the BFG, Charlotte's Web, Babe, Zia(sequel to Island of the Blue Dolphins) and the Hatchet series surrounding the boy whose plane crashes in Canada and he lives on his own. As for my favorite pre-K books: Where the Wild Things Are, Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good Very Bad Day, Stellaluna...I forgot the name, but it's about a boy with an extremely long name who falls down a well: "Tiki Tiki Tembo-no Sa Rembo-chari Bari Ruchi-pip Peri Pembo"

To be honest, I remember trying to read Where the Red Fern Grows while in fifth grade and I got annoyed how after ever little thing that happened the main character would cry.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Ingélou said:


> Yes, you're right about the R... Mystery Series. I think there were five or six, all featuring the homeless boy Barney and his monkey, Miranda. ... One of the lead characters, a cheeky boy called Snubby (because of his nose), likes sparring with an old governess called Miss Pepper.


As a child, I thought books like this weren't written for me. After all, we had few homeless boys with pet monkeys and almost no old governesses in Liverpool in the 1960s as far as I remember. Similarly, I remember reading the start of Swallows and Amazons and discarding it as pure fantasy that children would have access to a sailing boat etc. Clearly, I had little imagination at the stage 

On the other hand, I enjoyed _Last of the Mohicans_ even though we had no Mohicans and fewer forests


----------



## Art Rock

Biggles (still have the series complete in Dutch).
Karl May's adventures in the USA, South America and the Middle East.
Bob Evers (a Dutch series).
Pim Pandoer (a Dutch series).
Arendsoog (a Dutch series).

Comics: Asterix, Suske&Wiske, Prince Valiant.


----------



## elgar's ghost

https://sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=HN.607987844131652565&pid=15.1&P=0


----------



## Jos

I've been reading most of the ones Art Rock mentioned, but the one that stayed with me untill this day is the adventures of Tintin.
In fact, my entire worldview is based on these books.....

View attachment 56073


----------



## hpowders

As a child, I got bored after reading all the Hardy Boys mysteries, so I subscribed to Mad Magazine.

What me worry?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jos said:


> I've been reading most of the ones Art Rock mentioned, but the one that stayed with me untill this day is the adventures of Tintin.
> In fact, my entire worldview is based on these books.....
> 
> View attachment 56073


Great choice - The Black Island (as per your picture which shows the only Belgian I know of ever to wear a kilt!) is one of my favourites.


----------



## georgedelorean

Depending on how far back you'd like me to go, I have quite a few. When I was really, really young I enjoyed the "Golden Books" series. Off the top of my head, I also enjoyed: Encyclopedia Brown, The Boxcar Children, A Wrinkle in Time, The Fantastic Feats of Dr. Boox, The Bearanstain Bears, George and Martha, Dr. Seuss, The Wizard of Oz/Return to Oz, The Happy Prince, If You Give a Mouse a Cookie, The Polar Express, Where the Wild Things Are, Harriet the Spy, Curious George, It's True! (Mercer Mayer), Richard Scarry, The Little Mouse (The Red Ripe Strawberry, and the Big Hungry Bear), Clifford the Big Red Dog, and The Very Hungry Caterpillar. I'm sure there are more, however these are all I can recall.


----------

